

Making the most out of Mac OS X – The Developer Perspective - Felecro
https://www.infinum.co/the-capsized-eight/articles/os-x-productivity-tips-and-tricks-for-developers

======
curmudgeon224
"We're building up our own list of industry standards, recommended libraries,
beginner guides and best practices to bring such knowledge to a wider
audience."

I didn't know I needed a industry standard for how to customize my computer.
File this away in important things I learned on Hacker News.

------
nodesocket
Terminal trick. option + click moves your cursor to the position.

~~~
tachion
What is is doing? I am doing cmd + mouse click somwhere on the terminal, but I
cant see anything happening...

------
kbar13

      * ZSH, not zShell (unless this article is referring to something other than ZSH).
      * looks like the plugins are from oh-my-zsh, not ZSH itself.
      * xtrafinder or whatever does not appear to have additional relevant functionality over OSX Finder.

------
Walkman
Here are a couple of 'defaults' I collected over the years from various
sources:
[https://gist.github.com/Walkman/6464603](https://gist.github.com/Walkman/6464603)

